# Gunter Hill Coe, Near Montgomery Al



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone camp at Gunter Hill COE CG, west of Montgomery, AL? I'm looking at overnight stops on the way to Topsail Hill. This looks like 10+ miles off the interstate, but I'd trade a few miles for quiet and security.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

If you'll pardon me for changing the subject slightly....

I am not familiar with Gunter Hill Campground, but you might consider Sherling Lakes Campground in Greenville, AL as an alternative. Greenville is about 45 minutes south of Montgomery on I-65. Sherling Lakes is 2 miles west of the expressway and is a great overnight stop. My in-laws live in Greenville and we camp at Sherling Lakes every time we visit them. Full hookups, easy access, nice level concrete pads, quiet rural atmosphere - you can read about them at rvparkreviews.com. I have referred several other Outbackers to this convenient campground, and have had good reports from them as well. Jack Smith is the campground manager, and their phone number is (334) 382-3638.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Appreciate the advice, but I think this CG would be too far for the first day's travel, leaving too little left to reach Topsail, and going back we would arrive too soon after leaving the beach, and leaving a long drive home.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Understood, GoVols! I read your other post about the campgrounds around Montgomery and Birmingham with great interest. Did the campground at Oak Mountain SP look like it had received some refreshing lately? We camped there about a year ago and found that it could use a little work; certainly good enough for a stopover, but in need of some work on most of the campsites.

Another state park in the Birmingham area, near I-65 south of town, is Tannehill Iron Works State Park. I stayed there a few months ago and would rate it about a "7". This park has a good restaurant and some great history.

Between Oak Mountain and Tannehill, I would probably just toss a coin - they both would be very suitable for a stopover and each is close to the interstate. Tannehill might be a little more convenient to travelers on I-65.

Thanks for the good info about Montgomery campgrounds!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Vols,

I have never stayed at this CG, but I don't think I would stay there based on the location it is in, if you know what I mean. If you want to stay in the Montgomery area I would go with the CG you mentioned in another post located in Prattville.

Leon


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

check out this campground it is below B'ham about 30 miles and is a good overnite stop on the way www.peachqueencampground.com

exit 219 and then left about 1/4 mile our peach crop will be getting in the swing of things by then

Good Traveling


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry Vols I didn't see the other topic that was posted earlier


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

(posted in 'recommended' also)
I have made reservations for an overnighter (on the way to Topsail June 18) at the Corps of Engineers's Gunter Hill Campground. Gunter Hill is about 13 miles off I-65 best I can tell. I found a couple reviews and it was well regarded, plus it is gated and has a campground host. I figure this is better than some of the other choices out there. This will make for us about 5 hours drive on Saturday, then leaving about 4 hours (or less) on Sunday to get to Topsail.

THREE WEEKS TO TOPSAIL !!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

For you Alabama Outbackers, Gunter Hill Corps of Engineers Campground west of Montgomery is a nice campground! We only stayed overnight on June 17 on our trip down to the beach, but had that afternoon and most of the next morning to scout around. The CG has very clean, nice bathrooms -- no suprise there since it is COE. The sites themselves are crushed gravel; ours was not particularly level though and needed a Lynx block to level. The CG roads are nice and level and good for kids biking. Playground in the "Antioch Loop" was nice. CG has a host and is gated.


----------

